# Anyone with IBS ever dated another with IBS?



## Jessaleigh (Jun 25, 2001)

I was just wondering if anyone here has ever dated another person with IBS. No matter how caring one's boyfriend/girlfriend is, they can never quite comprehend how someone can be "sick all the time". As considerate as my boyfriend is, there are times when he becomes frustrated because there are things I can't eat or times when I'm in to much pain to go out. I'm just curious to know if dating someone else with IBS might make life a little easier sometimes. Someone who knows it "isn't all in my head".


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I was with my last boyfriend for 3 years and I swear he had IBS!! This was before I was diagnosed with it but we both used to complain about our stomach aches all the time and when we went on vacation, we both were in and out of the bathroom..lol It kind of did make things a little better b/c he knew how I felt but he didn't have the anxiety I had. If he had to go to the bathroom, he would and that would be that...I would get all nervous and he didn't understand why I just couldn't use a public bathroom! He helped me get over that a little bit..







That was 2 yrs ago and now I have a new boyfriend who does not IBS and has no idea how I feel. I mean he is compassionate and all that but he really has no clue what it feels like to watch what I eat and not be able to drink alcohol...Oh well!


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Yes. It certainly was comforting for both of us to know that we would understand and accept what was happening to each other. One of those beyond words experiences. But, believe me, you don't have to limit yourself to someone with IBS. There are many understanding people out there, whom, despite not having first hand experience, can empathize. Heck, everyone in the world has experienced one or more of our bowels symptoms at one time or another.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Unfortunatly those i have dated have not been understanding and have gotten frustrated and moved on! What can I say....people are not patient or understanding at times!


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

nope- i can`t say ive ever dated a guy with IBS. In fact I`ve never even met another person apart from me who actually has IBS- so you guys are the only ones I know.I don`t think Ive even met anyone with like stomach problem and stuff so Im starting to feel a little isolated lol


----------



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

I have never met any guys w/ IBS. I think that it is way more common in girls. But I think that it would be kinda cool to date someone w/ it b/c it would take away a lot of the embarrasment. But guys (not all) seem to see this as way less of a big deal (just my opinion) star


----------



## RRBreak (Oct 26, 2001)

I'm a guy and I have it. I only get it when I get stressed out or eat certain foods. The food thing doesn't bother me though because since I am into bodybuilding I don't really eat greasy foods or sweets.


----------



## EntyEnt (Dec 24, 2000)

I have never dated anybody with IBS, although I have been lucky enough to date people who are understanding of IBS. Some even who have had friends with IBS or friends who have signifigant others with IBS. Maybe women are just more understanding of these things then guys are?Kyle


----------



## mical (Feb 9, 2002)

Well I live in Sydney and I am single, is anyone interested in dating another IBS sufferer?? I'm 20, male.... email me dumboears###hotmail.comMike


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

My boy doesnt have IBS but he talks about bowel movements more then me!!!!! He is also really comphy about farting and stuff so we have farting compitions. He always is sticking up for me when i go to a restraunt and i order it special but it doesnt come that way. He tells me I influence him to eat better..(and he likes the way i cook because its non-greasy and healthy) He is such a sweetheart. I can stink up his bathroom better then him and he is proud of me







Oh my im smiling. Amanda


----------

